# Góc thư giãn > Góc nhiếp ảnh >  CKD - CloseUp chơi...

## CKD

Buồn buồn, chụp hoa chụp bướm thì có bác phản ánh là đi lạc đề. Thôi thì lôi vài món có liên quan chút kỹ thuật chụp choẹt cho thư giản cuối ngày.
Ảnh full không crop.

Cái tay nghe Koss của em  :Smile: 


PIC 12C508

----------


## CKD

Con hào của anh Vietnamcnc sau khi em ăn xong, bỏ lên CNC thì được sản phẩm như vầy.



Rất có ích phải không các bác.. vừa được chén phê tơi, vừa có phôi làm sản phẩm  :Big Grin:

----------


## writewin

CKD làm j mà phải ăn thêm hào vậy, ha ha

----------


## CKD

> CKD làm j mà phải ăn thêm hào vậy, ha ha


Hào là thức ăn bổ dưởng mà... ăn để bồi bổ cơ thể, có khi sảng khoái, minh mẫn tinh thần cũng nên.

----------

